# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  سوال در مورد ترمی واحدی و نظام قدیم

## hamiddd77

سلام من به اشتباه به جای اینکه نظام ترمی واحدی بزنم ( دو سال قبل پیش دانشگاهی گرفتم ) گزینه نظام قدیم رو زدم
الان چطور میتونم ویرایش کنم؟

----------


## hamiddd77

اگه درخواست بدم تو پشتیبانی امکان ویرایش داده میشه ؟

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط hamiddd77


اگه درخواست بدم تو پشتیبانی امکان ویرایش داده میشه ؟


بله*

----------


## hamiddd77

> *
> 
> بله*


اون اوایل ثبت نام نوشته نشده بود که نظام ترمی واحدی برای اونایی که پیش دانشگاهی دارند و سهوی اشتباه شد  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## BoskabadiHamed

سلام من پیش دانشگاهی ندارم دیپلمم ماله 92 الان جه گزینه ای باید بزنم ؟؟ ترمی واحدی فرقش با نظام قدیم جیه؟

----------


## HossEin_v

> سلام من پیش دانشگاهی ندارم دیپلمم ماله 92 الان جه گزینه ای باید بزنم ؟؟ ترمی واحدی فرقش با نظام قدیم جیه؟


سلام، ترمی واحدی بزن
نظام قدیم برا کساییه که الان بالای 30 و خورده ای سال سن دارند

موفق باشی

----------


## Love Rain

> سلام من به اشتباه به جای اینکه نظام ترمی واحدی بزنم ( دو سال قبل پیش دانشگاهی گرفتم ) گزینه نظام قدیم رو زدم
> الان چطور میتونم ویرایش کنم؟


سلام منم اشتباه زدم، الان باید چیکار کنم؟ :Y (677):

----------


## Love Rain

> اگه درخواست بدم تو پشتیبانی امکان ویرایش داده میشه ؟


کجا باید درخواست بدیم؟؟ :Y (598):

----------


## sadegh18

_منم اشتباه زدم که!هر دو گزینه نظام قدیمه دیگه،یعنی مشکلی پیش میاد اگه تغییرش نداد؟_

----------


## Love Rain

> _منم اشتباه زدم که!هر دو گزینه نظام قدیمه دیگه،یعنی مشکلی پیش میاد اگه تغییرش نداد؟_


وااااااای باید چیکار کنیم؟؟؟
توروخدا یکی راهنمایی کنه :13:

----------


## Pooya_77

فوقش تو زمان ویرایش ، ویرایشش کنید خب قطعا با هم فرق دارن دیگه 

Sent from my SM-J530F using Tapatalk

----------


## Love Rain

من با این شماره ها تماس گرفتم خداروشکر درست کردن :Yahoo (8): 
02636270057 و 02636270058 و 02636270059

----------


## sina_hp

*ویرایش کنید برید کافی نت براتون ویرایش میکنن*

----------


## Love Rain

> *ویرایش کنید برید کافی نت براتون ویرایش میکنن*


آره آقاهه به من گفت ویرایش میشه ولی با گوشی نه :Yahoo (31):

----------

